# Mulberry wood



## ravenclan

Have a friend with alot of Mulberry wood , cut and ready to haul off ,

My question is can this wood be used to smoke? I have been told this is just like apple wood , but would like to know if some one has used this wood before i try it and ruin my meat .

Thanks in advance !!

Bob


----------



## soafung

i have used mulberry before and it's a good wood.  mulberry is similar to apple, but it (as every wood) has it's own smell/flavor.  i didn't think it was as "sweet" as apple and had a bit of and earthy flavor to it, but i like that kind of stuff.  worked really good on poultry.

i would definitely go for it.  take as much as you can.


----------



## smokin john

I have some drying right now from a mulberry tree that caused me grief by staining my driveway and boat - and don't mention the grandkids tracking the berries all over my light beige carpet. I tried some a month ago but I think it needed to dry a bit more. The tree has been down about six months. The best thing to do, if it is green, is to split it into small pieces; the more surface area that is exposed, the quicker it will dry. If the tree is green it produces a white sticky sap that gives it an unpleasant taste. That's my .02, however I believe any fruit wood is good.


----------



## walkerd

Ive used it and thought it worked just fine. Did a brisket and Deer roast with dried mulberry I thought it had a good smoke from the wood, good heat, and I thought the taste was very good.

Dave


----------

